# ExoTerra Nano vs Acrylic Boxes? Avics and other Arboreals



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've seen some nice ExoTerra tanks, the Nano size, as well as some nice acrylic boxes as well on the net.

For Avics, are the Nano sized ExoTerra's good ?  For that matter, what would be better for an adult Avic (I have a metallica that will be an adult at some point haha) or the acrylic containers? The style of acrylic cages I've seen on Tarantulacages.com is what I had in mind.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Burnt Toast (Aug 12, 2013)

Exoterras are nice because they have their own backdrops and doors, so you can save time, effort, and money on making your own plexiglass door and backdrop.  So yes, I would say they are good for Avics and similar sized arboreals, especially in this "Nano" size, which I believe is 8x8x12.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 14, 2013)

It costs me a maximum of $15-20 per tank to convert aquariums into arboreal setups.  Backdrops are a breeze with brown silicone and styrofoam, both of which can be bought cheaply from Lowe's or Home Depot and have adequate results with minimal effort, and the styrofoam can also be used for shipping.
Name brand enclosures cost at least twice what it would to make them.  That's just my $0.02.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Exo terra nanos are perfect for Avicularia. Unfortunately my pet store jumped the price from$20 to $50. Just when i was getting ready to purchase 10-20 of them.


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 14, 2013)

What size where you getting for $20?!

I can make a nice looking 5.5 flipped for around 40ish range (adding in shipping cost for all the supplies)
Jade are you not counting the cost of the tank in your $15-$20? Tanks around me are $15 alone 


I need to find something in the middle of cheap and looks nice. A huge part of the enjoyment of keeping Ts for me is making their homes look nice. But as my collection is growing and growing, I need something that's easy and cheaper.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 14, 2013)

A very good Avic enclosure is, the see through breakfast tubs (from your local shop/Tescos/Asdas etc, thay are perfect for 3-5" avics, mainly cause they are 2.2 liters in hight/deep and lots of space for them to move around, I'm currently using one for my trapdoor spider cause it has room for deep substrate.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was getting the nanos for $20 when they first came out with them. But unfortunately i only bought 1 lol. But i use 1 gallon clear jugs from walmart. They work for me!





3skulls said:


> What size where you getting for $20?!
> 
> I can make a nice looking 5.5 flipped for around 40ish range (adding in shipping cost for all the supplies)
> Jade are you not counting the cost of the tank in your $15-$20? Tanks around me are $15 alone
> ...


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I have been stocking up on those and the half gallons every time I stop in.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep thats them man. Same here. I wanna get as many as i can before they stop selling them lol. They work perfect for adult Tappies and Avics. I label them on the handle side at the bottom. That way the handle faces me and i can grab it easily. Im getting low on them, cant wait til next paycheck lol.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys...I was a reptile show and they had Nano's for $20, damn it, I knew I should have bought two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep you sure should have!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going to another, and picking up one or 2 I think.


----------



## Krystal Anne (Jan 4, 2018)

Sorry for reviving such an old thread... I've been using the search function but I keep finding way too many old or different answers. Maybe I can't get the wording right. This post seemed to be the one closest to what I'm looking for...

I just need some clarification, since this post mentioned ADULT avics - would an adult A. avic thrive in an Exo Terra Nano Tall as its permanent/final enclosure? I know they don't grow to be much bigger than 5", and the enclosure is about 8" x 8" x 12". Will it be perfectly fine with this size for good, or is this size only good for juvies? Mine just molted again and is about 3.75"-4" now, and needs a rehouse asap.


----------



## Arachnoclown (Jan 4, 2018)

8x8x12 is perfect....its what I  have all my Avics in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krystal Anne (Jan 4, 2018)

Arachnoclown said:


> 8x8x12 is perfect....its what I  have all my Avics in.


Thank you!


----------

